# A FEW MORE GREATERS....



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

T snows been tough since this co season went into effect....birds never get to sit for more then a few hours and someone is on um....


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

mt photo bucket account is acting up ...Can you guys see the pics. I cant....


----------



## born2kill (Mar 4, 2008)

yea i can see the pictures, and there are some nice ones too i love the one with the close snow and the ones in the back ground


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Awesome pics George! Thanks for sharing! Keep em' coming! :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow great pics! Were they taken from a pit or somthing?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

All those locked up wings......that got my heart pumpin!

Great pictures! :beer:


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

is that one 10 feet or what   great pics


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah they fed up to the pit on one of our farms.....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

George Zahradka said:


> T snows been tough birds never get to sit for more then a few hours and someone is on um....


Can you be more specific? A lot of spreads? People jumping?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

WOW, amazing pictures.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

Every farmer around never lets them sit on there wheat and there not feeding in anything else...wheat wheat wheat.......if the farmer isn't on them some jumpers are....or worst yet a clown that shoots them tall.....lots of this here on the eastern shore no one respects the snow goose....


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Great pictures!

How'd the hunt go?

Did you kill that close one, or let the whole flock come in?


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

We took 1 good toll ''the pics.'' and finished up on a few small groups....ended up with 40 for 5 guys not to bad .....I'm very patience try to let them get in real tight.....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

George Zahradka said:


> Every farmer around never lets them sit on there wheat and there not feeding in anything else...wheat wheat wheat.......if the farmer isn't on them some jumpers are....or worst yet a clown that shoots them tall.....lots of this here on the eastern shore no one respects the snow goose....


Sounds familiar.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

George Zahradka said:


> Every farmer around never lets them sit on there wheat and there not feeding in anything else...wheat wheat wheat.......if the farmer isn't on them some jumpers are....or worst yet a clown that shoots them tall.....lots of this here on the eastern shore no one respects the snow goose....


Sounds like South Dakota....to a T.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Holy!! Nice pics!!


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Unreal, nice pics!!!!


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Nice pics George!!


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Very nice pictures George. :beer:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

nICE :beer: :beer:


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

I gotta get me some of that. :beer:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Goose porn! :beer:


----------

